# Where do you Build?



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thought this would be a fun one to see where we Build. This is my Area. Where is yours.....?????


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

In the basement, with the stash.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

Living room on a wooden folding table.

but I have a 10 foot work table/area in the basement, for my 1/4 scale radio controlled car.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I just bought a house and am getting my work room set up. Nothing fancy but it will suffice. I need to get a spray booth for my airbrush set up. I have two similar rooms. This one will be my main work room and part of my kit stash, paint and tool stash, etc. The second room will be strictly storage. 



















Having 9 foot ceilings helps


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I wish I had a window.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Window is where my airbrush spray booth will vent. They slide up or also will angle outwards. It's on the North side so I get light all day but its North light and not as bright as East/West. Better than nothing. 

I worked 12 years in an office with no windows. Was kinda funny after a while. I would be in there from 8 AM until 6 PM. You would have no idea what was going on outside.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

djnick66 said:


> Window is where my airbrush spray booth will vent. They slide up or also will angle outwards. It's on the North side so I get light all day but its North light and not as bright as East/West. Better than nothing.
> 
> I worked 12 years in an office with no windows. Was kinda funny after a while. I would be in there from 8 AM until 6 PM. You would have no idea what was going on outside.


Yep, I've been working in a windowless cubicle for 31 years now.
On bouts of overtime during the winter, arriving at 7:30AM and leaving at 8:30 PM you won't see the sun for days at a time.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Well.since ive changed careers,im no longer at home much so I build on my break time in a kenworth 18 wheeler.seriosly


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

John P said:


> Yep, I've been working in a windowless cubicle for 31 years now.
> On bouts of overtime during the winter, arriving at 7:30AM and leaving at 8:30 PM you won't see the sun for days at a time.



Yeah, same here. I have to take Vitamin D supplements!


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello,

I have a set up in my basement that I am quite happy with. It's kind of a gift to the 10-12 year old I once was who was only limited to a small area in a laundry room and who to often heard from his mother, "Aren't you done with that yet, and can't you put that away!" Oh the scars of youth. 

Now I have plenty of room and can leave projects as long as I like! 

http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r95/Nexus15/IMG_6082.jpg
http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r95/Nexus15/IMG_6083.jpg
http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r95/Nexus15/IMG_6088.jpg


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

This is as close as I've got to workbench pics. These were a few years ago. The lair has since been overtaken by styrene to the point that pictures are not possible. At least not without a major reorganization (long overdue). 

The first pic is a bit of my desk on the front wall but I was actually focused on the kits. 










Second pic is more kits on the side wall. I was mostly into armor at the time.










Third pic is more military on the back wall and the open closet door reveals my car stash (bottom) and various big kits on the upper shelf.










The military is still pretty much the same, the gun safe is gone, the cars have nearly doubled and whole new sections have been created elsewhere (sci fi monsters, Estes rockets and 18 wheelers). 

Yeah, that "Hoarders" show may try to do an episode here someday. If it makes it to broadcast though, it will be on "Wildest Police Videos". I'll be the one with the rifle.

Next time I get free I need to do a cleanup. If and when, I'll get some new pics.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The-Nightsky said:


> Well.since ive changed careers,im no longer at home much so I build on my break time in a kenworth 18 wheeler.seriosly


Speaking of which, I know a guy who works in a weigh-station. Sits there all day waiting for trucks. They let him build on the job.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

John P said:


> In the basement, with the stash.


That is just so great! Every time I see this pic it gets more and more impressive! I have a 2 foot by 3 foot table to work on in my home studio, and a 5X10 screened in area on my balcony to spray paint and thats it...


----------



## Grahamjohn (Jun 18, 2012)

All I have is a dinning room table


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Me too, Graham, or just working on my knee or a small coffee table so I can watch TV as well. I've got plenty of tools, paint and 'equipment', just no suitable place to set up a work area.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Before I got my house I had a model room in my apartment, but I used a good portion of my table top for my computer and printer. I found I did most of my work on the sofa


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Have a work table in the basement (when it's not flooded). Nothing fancy, just two tables, 2 lights and space for my paints. I need to keep it mobile in case of future flooding.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Don't be silly. They said it isn't the dam's fault, so there shouldn't be any more flooding. :freak:


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

I'd think boat dock construction. Built in flotation and a tether so you can pull your floating bench over to the stairs.  Hope it never comes to that though.

My last two models were built on the kitchen table due to my allowing the model room to become unusable. They were simple out of box builds though, which didn't need a lot of tools or dremeling so it worked just fine. Kind of old school really.

This discussion has motivated me to work on my hobby room though. I've hauled a lot out so I'd have room to organize and it's coming along. My biggest hurdle (besides "10 lbs of crap in a 5 lb sack") is paint storage. It doesn't take a lot of paints to cover a workbench. I've seen some nice racks but for now, I will get some Sterlite drawer units to house the paint. Long way to go but it's getting better.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Get one of these http://www.amazon.com/Iris-USA-6-Dr...sr=8-2&keywords=sterilite+7+drawer+craft+cart


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Those do look nice but I'm not sure if I can clear any floor space. Pretty small room really. I've already got one 3 drawer Sterilite unit and think that they are stackable so it will be cheap and easy...if a little flimsy.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

This is my "get away from everything" place...
























I guess I'm pretty lucky so far. The kids have moved out, my wife's craft room is our daughters old bedroom so the basement is MINE!!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

You are lucky Dave but good job on not junking the place up. My model room is my daughters old room and not too big.

I got my model desk to a point where you can at least see and use it. Feels goooood.










I still have to figure out my kit storage issue but this is the best it's been in a while.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

John P said:


> Speaking of which, I know a guy who works in a weigh-station. Sits there all day waiting for trucks. They let him build on the job.


Where....ive got to stop by


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yeah well it can get junked up fast (not a bad thing lol)... 

I got my paint cart set up, and all the little boxes I keep spare parts, accessory sets, detail sets etc.










These pant carts are great. I got mine at Michaels when it was on sale.


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm in the process of moving all my stuff back to the basement as we really need another bedroom for guests. So here are some shots of the Build & Paint Booth/Stash Areas.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats a cool set up. I'd have used a basement instead of a bedroom but we don't have basements (or usable attics) in Florida...


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

djnick66, I know what you mean about no basements as I'm originally from Indiana and the majority of the homes where I lived out there where on slabs. Always had to worry about flooding and decals and floods don't mix!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Grahamjohn said:


> All I have is a dining room table.


Same here. Well, _1/5th_ of a dining room table...one end...the _far_ end...that's currently covered with junk my wife put there. And my "spray booth" consists of newspaper laid on top of our washing machine out in the garage when I need to paint something. Needless to say, I haven't built anything for quite some time.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

This isn't a work room really but will have my books and built kits. The cabinets will have glass doors and lights when I am done. I have 5 of the wide ones and 8 or 9 of the half width ones. Building them ins't too bad. They all go together exactly the same and I can knock one out in 20 minutes. I did mess up the bottom of one of the narrow ones but will fix it later with some veneer. The door will also cover that up. I need to make the top extensions for the wide cases too. 










It's great having 3 whole rooms to play around with!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

surfsup said:


> Thought this would be a fun one to see where we Build. This is my Area. Where is yours.....?????


Mark, who committed the neatness?? 
How long have you had that shelving there mate?? I haven't seen it before.
Looks good.:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

The-Nightsky said:


> Well.since ive changed careers,im no longer at home much so I build on my break time in a kenworth 18 wheeler.seriosly


 I feel for you Nightsky.
For years I had to work in my car. It's a Holden Barina (rebadged Suzuki Swift) and I've ruined the interior with paint and glue.....

Chris.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Auroranut said:


> Mark, who committed the neatness??
> How long have you had that shelving there mate?? I haven't seen it before.
> Looks good.:thumbsup:
> 
> Chris.


Hey Chris. I committed the neatness....SHOCK HORROR......I was given an old Computer Desk about a Week ago so I added it to the Corner to keep all the Tolls, Glue etc on.....CHeers Mark


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Auroranut said:


> I feel for you Nightsky.
> For years I had to work in my car. It's a Holden Barina (rebadged Suzuki Swift) and I've ruined the interior with paint and glue.....
> 
> Chris.


Ruined the interior, Chris? Enhanced, you mean - it's an honour (and one which not many of us manage to achieve) to have a car with the interior smelling of styrene cement!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I wish it smelt of styrene cement CMM, but it was more like the stink of embarrassment (sitting in your car in the street for hours on end every day looks pretty strange 'til the neighbours get used to the sight) and sweat!!Oh yeah- also GP thinners. It's surprising I didn't blow myself up!:drunk:

Chris.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Auroranut said:


> I feel for you Nightsky.
> For years I had to work in my car. It's a Holden Barina (rebadged Suzuki Swift) and I've ruined the interior with paint and glue.....
> 
> Chris.


Lol.....that's awesome....I don't mind building in my rig....it passes the time...I'm working on a resin recast of auroras Penguin now


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Whether it's car or rig, as long as it doesn't smell of Humbrol 'Maskol', the pink masking stuff in the glass bottle, you'll be fine!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Funny you should mention that CMM- I have a dark purple rubbery patch on the passenger side carpet where a full bottle of Maskol fell off the dashboard. There's also hard beige patches where I've spilt mixed resin.
As I said, I've ruined the interior...
I'm saving up to buy a new (to me) car. If I get what I'm looking for it'll have heaps more room but I won't be working in it again- I'd hate to spill anything down the coffin rollers...

Chris.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Auroranut said:


> I'm saving up to buy a new (to me) car. If I get what I'm looking for it'll have heaps more room but I won't be working in it again- I'd hate to spill anything down the coffin rollers...


Yeah, that might make them a bit..._stiff_.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You're "dead" on, Zombie....

Chris.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've often thought it would be nice to have one of those van conversions with a living space in the rear, so I could spend my lunchtimes at work sitting at a table, watching TV and working on a kit.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Something like a small campervan would do the trick.
It'd be cool- no matter where you are you'd never be far away from the bench...

Chris.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

My library and display room are shaping up. Now I can get more of my models out of storage


----------



## FlyAndFight (Mar 25, 2012)

That bookshelf / display setup looks beautiful. Is it from Ikea?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes. It's pretty nice. I am happy with it. Eight cabinets are shown here but I have thirteen in total.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Since the divorce, I'm living in a refrigerator box out behind Walmart. I steal power from them with a really long extension cord. They haven't noticed yet. No seiously, I bought a mobile home and turned the master bedroom into my workroom. Twice as much room as when I had a house. It backs right up to a forest. Quite nice. The room is about 16'x14' and boy do I need the space since I'm working on about 8 figures for people right now. I have my drafting table from ERTL that is another horizontal surface I use for a staging area. Busy, busy.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

btbrush said:


> I bought a mobile home and turned the master bedroom into my workroom. Twice as much room as when I had a house. It backs right up to a forest. Quite nice. The room is about 16'x14'


You've possibly described many modellers' ideal retirement or perfect dream:hat: - I'm going misty-eyed just reading it!


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah, it's kinda like a workroom with living quarters attached. Gots ta have priorities, ya know. I've always said if life gives you lemons, make lemonaid. Before the divorce, I'd never considered a trailer. Found a fixer-upper really cheap, 14'x70'. Neighbors already wonder 'bout all the boxes going out of the place (shipping out build-ups) and bringing in a CO2 bottle (airbrush). But they're glad somebody is fixing the place up. At first they thought I was a serial killer cuz they hardly ever saw me. Eventually I'll build a 10'x12' shed to paint my Nauitlus and Seaview (and maybe a motorcycle). Yep, trailer trash, fer sure. Saving up for retirement has a new meaning.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

That's the life!


----------

